# New Arrival - Another Oris Tt1 Diver



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Last week I bought an Oris TT1 Diver in Titanium with full lume dial. The one I bought was the slighty older model. I really like the style of the watch, the size, quality and how it wears on the wrist.

So I started looking at others in the Oris TT1 range and fancied the blue dial stainless steel version.

I found one at a price I was happy to pay and decided that I'd keep the one I prefered and sell the other one.

Well that was the plan but now the blue one has arrived I can't bring myself to letting one of them go.

The stainless steel version is obviously heavier but has other differences too. The crown is at 3 o'clock and not 4 o'clock like the Titanium one. The bracelet is more dressy as the outer links are polished, only the centre ones are one the Titanium model. Also the Titanium one has AR coating on the inside but the SS version doesn't. The blue dial has a wave pattern similar to the Omega Seamaster and Oris have added small numbers to the outside of the indices, the older version had dots.

The dull grey finish on the Titanium gives it more of a tool look.

I'm going to keep them both and wear the Titanium as a casual sporty/casual watch and wear the blue SS version for smarter  .



















_Borrowed pic_


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Really like the steel one. I toyed with the idea of getting one of those second hand as a daily wearer but was unable to get a decent one so ended up with a Grovana Coral Reef.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Fantastic watch mate, but I swear the reason you sold that sexy Sinn Arktis was because you were spending less on watches to focus on your hifi hobby. The best laid plans of mice and men eh?!? :lol:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds like something that i would do buy another and say that i would sell one and end up keeping them both


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Parabola said:


> Fantastic watch mate, but I swear the reason you sold that sexy Sinn Arktis was because you were spending less on watches to focus on your hifi hobby. The best laid plans of mice and men eh?!? :lol:


 :lol:

Yeah that _was_ the plan :huh:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice one Ric, I have to say I do prefer the blue dial over the lume dial though.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Ricster that is bloody superb!I think Oris range of divers watches is really outstanding congrats Mate.


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

Ibrahombre said:


> Ricster that is bloody superb!I think Oris range of divers watches is really outstanding congrats Mate.


I like the blue Oris SS, on my wants list - great value for money, and just as nice the "Ome" Seamaster


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice one Ric. I said it when you posted your Ti version a few weeks ago...I really like the cushion case and really fancy one of these watches sometime. Congrats my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice one Ric - I had the black faced tt1 and it's a ton of watch for the money - traded mine on an IWC hunt but quite fancy the full lume Ti version now


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice one Ric - I had the black faced tt1 and it's a ton of watch for the money - traded mine on an IWC hunt but quite fancy the full lume Ti version now


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> Nice one Ric. I said it when you posted your Ti version a few weeks ago...I really like the cushion case and really fancy one of these watches sometime. Congrats my friend :thumbsup:


 Thanks Stu 

The cushion case is great, really comfortable. I can't believe I didn't get one of these sooner, I always put it off because I thought it was too big but because it tapers up to the bezel it wears smaller than it's 44mm size would suggest.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

cookie520 said:


> Nice one Ric - I had the black faced tt1 and it's a ton of watch for the money - traded mine on an IWC hunt but quite fancy the full lume Ti version now


The full lume is different which is why I'm going to keep hold of it. I always wanted another full lume since I got rid of my white Fortis Marinmaster, now who did I sell that one to?....


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ricster said:


> cookie520 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Ric - I had the black faced tt1 and it's a ton of watch for the money - traded mine on an IWC hunt but quite fancy the full lume Ti version now
> ...


Hmm - can't say - but the idiot went and sold that one too..... :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Ricster said:


>


Very nice Ric, I like the wavy dial on the blue one.

I've got one of the earlier ones










But two of them is just plain greedy :lol:


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

i wear this almost every day and the good thing with it is its grade 2 titanium which is pure, not as hard as contaminated grade 5 but if you use very fine grade steel wool, the surface scratches just disappear with non loss off definition to the watch.

oris are a great watch really underestimated, this one is bomb proof and 2000m WR


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice! I need to try one on and see how it looks....


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice Ric. I have to say I prefer this one to the full lume dial (never got on with full lume dials  ), and I'm beginning to think I've missed out by not having an Orris

Congratulations :thumbsup:


----------

